# [solved] usb flash drive and write access in kde4

## Tolstoi

Just recently I ran into the problem that I don't have write access to my flash drives I insert. Automounting and browsing the contents works fine. I don't know when or why this happened because it always used to work fine. I'm using KDE4 and the whole system is up to date using ~x86.Last edited by Tolstoi on Fri Jul 06, 2012 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

Tolstoi,

I'm not sure if this is related to your problem or not, but a recent polkit update mentioned executing usermod -d /var/empty polkitd 

The thread is here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927288-highlight-polkitd.html

That seemed to cure my problems

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Thanks, I'll try that as soon as I'm home again from work. Hope it helps.

----------

## Tolstoi

When I execute the command

```

```

this is what I get:  

```
usermod: user polkitd is currently used by process 2074
```

Still not able to write to my flashdrive. I don't want to edit fstab or create udev rules or whatever because I didn't have to before and it should be possible to do without nowadays.

----------

## Tolstoi

Just killed the process and tried again. This time I got no output after using the udev -d command but it still doesn't work.

----------

## Tolstoi

Ah, sorry - it was a faulty flash drive.

----------

